# [SOLVED] GTX 550 ti Driver fails on installation



## SamMcKayy (Jun 9, 2012)

I am trying to upgrade an outdated GeForce 8400 GS card to a card that came today, GeForce GTX 550ti 1gb version. Have removed all old previous drivers. Computer boots up, but installer fails, have tried using the CD drivers that came with it, the latest ones (301.42-desktop-win7-winvista-64bit-international-whql) and have also tried the GEFORCE R295 DRIVER 296.10 drivers.


1) CPU: Intel Core2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40 GHZ, 4GB Ram, Windows 7 64bit OS, 
2) Please indicated the previous driver version you were using: The previous card in the PC was a GeForce 8400 GS with latest drivers (now uninstalled)
3) How was the driver installed?
-Express Installation
4) Is Microsoft UAC enabled/disabled? Enabled
5) Have you used any registry cleaner/optimizer/security tool since the last successful NVIDIA driver installation? No
6) Are you using any anti-virus program? If so, which one? avast
7) Which driver version were you updating from? Fresh installation.
8) If you can, please follow the instructions below to provide us with your installation logs:

I have attached a zip file with all logs inside, hope this is the appropriate method.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: GTX 550 ti Driver fails on installation*

Are you logged in as an administrator? Have you tried to right-click the installer and choose Run As Administrator?


----------



## SamMcKayy (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: GTX 550 ti Driver fails on installation*

Yes i'm the Administrator user, and have also tried running as Administrator.. no difference.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GTX 550 ti Driver fails on installation*

Perform the following steps:
-Download the Driver Sweeper installer from *here* and install it. Don't run the program yet
- First, Uninstall the NVIDIA driver/software from Control Panel > Uninstall a program and restart
-Now run Driver Sweeper,*only* select NVIDIA- Display and then select Clean
-After complete restart the PC then install the latest driver suite from NVIDIA.


----------



## SamMcKayy (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: GTX 550 ti Driver fails on installation*

I already tried that makinu1der2 mate but it didn't solve the problem unfortunately. But i've just found a workaround that fixed the issue for me, I will post it below for any other users that encounter this annoying problem!

1. Download the 285.62 drivers, from here.

2. Once the file has finished downloading, run the file and unpack to C:\Nvidia or wherever desired.

3. Open Device Manager, right click your graphics card and choose "Update Driver Software".

4. Select option "Browse my computer for driver software".

5. Browse to the destination where you unpacked the 285.62 drivers, make sure the checkbox "Include subfolders" is ticked.

6. SUCCESS! Hopefully the drivers will of installed and you are now required to restart your computer. 


Enjoy


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: GTX 550 ti Driver fails on installation*

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for posting your fix.


----------

